# north attleboro



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I have a landscape customer that needs plowing in North Attleboro. Small 2 car wide driveway. I am not sure I will be doing residentials this season and would like to find someone reliable to take care of her driveway.


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

I go down that way a few times a week, I could help you out with that.


----------



## shebe054 (Nov 2, 2006)

*chris k*

i live in north attleboro and am looking to pick up more accounts. i would be glad to take on your customer. email back at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

